# Schaltung gesucht



## meilon (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Ich benötige eine Schaltung, wie es der Titel ja auch sagt!

Ich habe einen Controller, der mir 5V liefert. Wenn diese 5V fließen, dann soll von einem Netzteil aus 5V durchgeschaltet werden.

Warum ich nicht die 5V vom Board nehme? Weil ich das teure Board nur ungern mit bis zu 1,5A belasten möchte. Es ist schließlich nur ein Signal auf TTL Basis.

Ein Relais wäre das einfachste. Nur möchte ich vermeiden, dass etwas in dem kleinen Kasten, indem es verbaut werden soll, ständig 'rumklickt'.

Meine elektrotechnischen Grundlagen habe ich aus dem Physikunterricht, was es da alles tolles bei Reichelt zu kaufen gibt 

Könnte mir jemand einen Schaltplan erstellen zusammen mit einer Reichelt-Artikelliste zusammenstellen?

Grüße
meilon


----------



## hela (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo meilon,

deine Beschreibung ist kaum zu verstehen.


meilon hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe einen Controller, der mir 5V liefert.


Liefert der Controller eine Versorgungsspannung oder ein (Ausgangs-)Signal?


meilon hat gesagt.:


> Wenn diese 5V fließen, dann soll von einem Netzteil aus 5V durchgeschaltet werden.


Nur Strom kann fließen, 5V ist aber eine Spannung.


meilon hat gesagt.:


> Warum ich nicht die 5V vom Board nehme? Weil ich das teure Board nur ungern mit bis zu 1,5A belasten möchte. Es ist schließlich nur ein Signal auf TTL Basis.


Welche 5V? Welches Board? Welche 1,5A? Wo kommt das TTL-Signal her? Vom Controller?


meilon hat gesagt.:


> Könnte mir jemand einen Schaltplan erstellen zusammen mit einer Reichelt-Artikelliste zusammenstellen?


Bei dieser unklaren Beschreibung wahrscheinlich nicht.

Vermutlich hast du einen Controller, der dir ein TTL-Ausgangssignal liefert und mit dem du dann die Ausgangsspannung eines Netzteils (5V / >=1,5A) an einen Verbraucher durchschalten willst. Mach am besten mal ein grobes Blockschaltbild, ähnlich wie im Anhang.


----------



## meilon (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Anscheinend hast du es wohl verstanden 

Grüße
meilon


----------



## hela (22. Juni 2007)

... wohl kaum. Sonst hätte ich nicht geschrieben, dass die Beschreibung unverständlich ist und noch Fragen gestellt.


----------

